# How to go to WWW.GOOGLE.COM



## deadman (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi ppl

I wanna know how can i log on to *WWW.GOOGLE.COM* from *India.*

U r a idiot if u think i am a idiot for asking such idoitic question.
If u see, whwnever we log to WWW.GOOGLE.*COM* we are redirected to WWW.GOOGLE.*CO.IN*
But to go to WWW.GOOGLE.*COM*

*T*h*a*n*k*s
REST IN PEACE


----------



## rajas700 (Oct 1, 2005)

One thing u must know that when ever we give some url in the address bar the broswer send's request to the server and then the server checks the proxy or ip and it redirect to such a country's url
so only u get www.google.co.in.


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 1, 2005)

deadman said:
			
		

> Hi ppl
> 
> I wanna know how can i log on to *WWW.GOOGLE.COM* from *India.*
> 
> ...




cool down......asking questions isnt stupid but assuming someone will say that u r one is surely stupid 

well as rajas told google finds the appropriate proxy detection and if its an indian proxy then u get .in server....and u wont be able to ping either of the serrvers.....host name will be resolved but u wont get the reply...as in my office case...they got lease line and which is directly conencted to net no proxies ..so i can ditrectly access .com and if i want .in .uk or anythn and ya google does responds to my pings..and morever u get same result with .in or .com


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 1, 2005)

What benefits you expect from this deadman. I do not see any?


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 1, 2005)

selva1966 said:
			
		

> What benefits you expect from this by doing this deadman.



hahahaha good one @ deadman


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 1, 2005)

www.google.com/ncr


----------



## desertwind (Oct 1, 2005)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> One thing u must know that when ever we give some url in the address bar the broswer send's request to the server and then the server checks the proxy or ip and it redirect to such a country's url
> so only u get www.google.co.in.



nope, ofcourse you can.
*www.google.com/ncr

Actually you can see a *Go to Google.com* link in every google.co.* page.

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/5027/google1qr.th.jpg


----------



## deadman (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks shwetanshu
& desertwind

and rajas700 ur interpretation is wrong


----------



## iinfi (Oct 2, 2005)

do u want to goto google.com to see what ads it displays for US users???

all others like .co.uk .co.au etc. work ..... but this .com always takes one to .co.in .......

thanks desertwind for ur help .... i too needed it ..


----------



## pupudada (Oct 2, 2005)

This works too:

www.l.google.com


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 2, 2005)

deadman said:
			
		

> Thanks shwetanshu
> & desertwind
> 
> and rajas700 ur interpretation is wrong



nah he was absolutely right....or y wud u b directed to .in server?


----------



## pupudada (Oct 2, 2005)

Just try my link and you shall be transferred to www.google.com 

p.s.: what it does is that it links directly to google's mail site with a link-back to `google india'


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 2, 2005)

if u really want to get into www.google.com

then try using any other countries anonymous proxy

see the list of proxies here
*www.publicproxyservers.com/

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## iinfi (Oct 2, 2005)

@expertno.1: what does this (*www.publicproxyservers.com/ ) do?

how are they helpful .... who host these proxies??


----------



## anubhav_har (Oct 2, 2005)

these proxies help in anonymous surfing.. where you don't your ip to show...


----------



## theraven (Oct 2, 2005)

ww.google.com
was in one of the digit magazines
thats right. .. only "ww" not "www"


----------



## go4saket (Oct 2, 2005)

deadman said:
			
		

> Hi ppl
> 
> I wanna know how can i log on to *WWW.GOOGLE.COM* from *India.*
> 
> ...



Hey deadman, you may be dead but not others using this forum. So you better check your language before submitting anything in the forum, else it wont be long b4 u find your self blocked. Its a public forum, so please behave in a decent way...


----------



## desertwind (Oct 2, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> ww.google.com
> was in one of the digit magazines
> thats right. .. only "ww" not "www"



ww.google.com also redirects to www.google.co.in


----------



## puja399 (Oct 5, 2005)

Install Google Toolbar and go from there.


----------

